# Newcastle, UK Meetup



## ahelg (Jan 8, 2007)

Anyone interested in a Newcastle, UK meetup?


----------



## Dougie (Jan 9, 2007)

Your the nearest I've seen to me here in Edinburgh, yet I notice you live in Norway?????


----------



## ahelg (Jan 9, 2007)

Actually I don't live in Norway any more. Originally I'm from Norway but I'm spending a year in Durham and I've just been to lazy to change my profile.

[EDIT]There, I've now currected my profile.[/EDIT]


----------



## ianm (Jan 7, 2008)

Durham huh? well i live in sunderland - newcastle meetup sounds good, don't have my dslr yet though


----------



## ferny (Jan 7, 2008)

Are people still interested in this then? Could be fun.


----------



## ianm (Jan 7, 2008)

meetup for a photo thing is it? i'm interested, you from NE ferny?


----------



## ferny (Jan 7, 2008)

Take a nose at my location field


----------



## ianm (Jan 7, 2008)

i DID and that's why i'm asking  - luton?


----------



## ferny (Jan 7, 2008)

35 miles north of London.


----------



## tempra (Jan 7, 2008)

ianm said:


> i DID and that's why i'm asking  - luton?




Just down the M1 a bit


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 7, 2008)

Newcastle, sound fun, but unless we have a date, i never can tell if i could make it


----------



## dbrandon (Jan 7, 2008)

Newcastle is near(ish) me   So, i too, would be interested (if im not too much of an unknown around here)


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 9, 2008)

_unkown _does not matter around here I'd say


----------



## dbrandon (Jan 9, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> _unkown _does not matter around here I'd say



:sillysmi: Let's hope it goes ahead then


----------



## ianm (Jan 9, 2008)

yeah, we need to set a date


----------



## KenCo (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi guy's....I'm just up the road a little from Newcastle, so a bump to get this going.... and would love to take part if that's okay!


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 4, 2008)

tempted ... although probably 800 miles away


----------



## ianm (Mar 10, 2008)

not been around for a while - went and got a job (silly me )

i'm still interested - even more so seen i now have a nikon d40x to shoot with 

so, we still have no date yet?


----------



## ztekneq (Mar 10, 2008)

damnit. i was just there! ill be back there in may if you're down to shoot...

<== yank


----------



## ianm (Mar 29, 2008)

May then, shall we work with that guys and gals?


----------



## ianm (Aug 3, 2008)

anyone still interested in this then?


----------



## nynfortoo (Aug 3, 2008)

I might be. Depends on the date, of course.


----------



## ianm (Aug 3, 2008)

of which we are still to establish of course


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 3, 2008)

looks like you still lack a natural born leader to decide for the dates


----------



## tempra (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm going to be in Newcastle with the kids for the next couple of days - don't think I'll go into the city, but probably up the coast somewhere.


----------



## ianm (Dec 26, 2008)

It would really be cool if this went ahead, been a while since I was on here and no progress - anyone up north in January?


----------

